# Quinnlee's photos



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love my gorgeous girl  She's so fun to photograph. So far we've had one short photo session (although it was cloudy out) and some cute cell phone photos.

This'll be a nice place to keep and share my favorites!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

my desktop image :lol:


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!!! :] You've got quite a cutie.


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

simply adorable! and I totally share your same passion in having my hedgie as favourite photo-model!!!
have a glance at my Unariccia, then ;-)
[attachment=2:3229ua9u]CIMG3291.JPG[/attachment:3229ua9u]
[attachment=1:3229ua9u]CIMG3296.JPG[/attachment:3229ua9u]
[attachment=0:3229ua9u]CIMG3325.JPG[/attachment:3229ua9u]


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

hehehe I love those photos, Lussy! Una looks like quite a character!

@itslindsay: I was looking through your hedgie instagram, love it <3 Makes me want to photograph QL daily but that wont happen


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

did another little photo shoot today  It was so funny to watch Leelee try to get out of the bowl.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

can't decide whether or not to post a picture of Quinnlee chewing on the armpit of my t-shirt to anoint lol


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

SouthernSweet said:


> hehehe I love those photos, Lussy! Una looks like quite a character!
> 
> @itslindsay: I was looking through your hedgie instagram, love it <3 Makes me want to photograph QL daily but that wont happen


Thank you! I'm glad you like it. I hope you follow along & keep up. :]
I actually don't photograph him EVERY day... I do it once a week. I've got a pretty busy schedule and those little photo-shoots take a while to set up for him. I work two jobs [tea shop & professional photographer], so, I don't have enough time to make it a daily thing, unfortunately.
Feel free to check out my fb page through the link below!


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

Quinnlee is just so adorable!!!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

My hedgies are definitely my favorite models! Quinlee is just a little doll! So cute


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I fall more n more in love with this little girly. Lately she has taken to falling asleep curled up next to me, and today she splatted all over :lol:


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww I love the splat


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

my cuddly girl!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love this little girl! Those wittle pink leggies!!!!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

cuddle bug.

she does have the cutest little legs, dont she??


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

November pics


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Haha! I love the sock picture :lol: 

and may I say, Quinnlee is gorgeous!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

aaw thank you


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Got some funsies tonight :lol:

Cutest model ever!









"Ugh, let me sleep!"









"I'll wake up for mealies!"









...and a close-up of her ridiculous face.









I love this girly.
Clark I'm still adjusting to :lol: So much poop out of that little guy!!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my goodness! That 'ridiculous face' is positively adorable!! :lol:


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

She is so cute!  Love that silly face.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's my facebook cover photo now, I just love it haha! And the sleepy one my desktop wallpaper. My friends are right, I'm the "crazy hedgehog lady." o.o


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Quin is just adorable. Love her "ridiculous face" She certainly looks like shes a ball of fun... What has me wondering is, where are the adorable Clark pictures? Need some of that handsomeness around too. Love the new Tag BTW


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Avarris said:


> Quin is just adorable. Love her "ridiculous face" She certainly looks like shes a ball of fun... What has me wondering is, where are the adorable Clark pictures? Need some of that handsomeness around too. Love the new Tag BTW


Thanks :lol: Clark photos are on their way  I may just post his photos on this thread to be compact.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

That tongue out photo is amazing lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He little pink tongue is adorable; but the sleeping picture is beyond adorable!!!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Time for some Clark  He is getting bigger and getting tons of new quills. He pooped a ton during the shoot and walked almost entirely across the courtyard.

Anointing with something green









On the move









Handsome boy



























I love his face.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

She is so precious! 

i hate to use flash on my hedgies, and and its too cold outside here for him to run around out there... :/ picture break i guess.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

I never knew that they don't mind flash.....  good! time for more pics on second thought!
Thimble is almost 1 year old! ahhhh! he is growing up! :')


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

OMG! Just toooooo cute. I love it. I wish it was warm enough around here for some outdoor exploring. Although the snow is finally melting, I'm still freezing my tush off going outside with Riley. I can't wait til spring. I just have to go in the front yard with Pippin. The rabbits have their burrows in the back yard. Riley still hasn't chased them out of the yard and digs her own holes. :lol: For now its all indoor exploration. 


Okay I digressed a moment there. Can I has some Clark cuddles? He looks so happy to be running around out there. He looks like he's gotten big since his big Debut! Still love those little feets!

(wish the mods would give us heart emotes! LOL)


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

hahaha  Yeah it's kind of already almost summer in Florida. It's shorts and bacon 

Oh. I was thinking about bacon and just wrote "bacon" instead of "tank top." I'm just going to leave that there because, bacon.

The next fabric I purchase will have a bacon print.

Anyhow, my camera's flash is malfunctioning so it's only outdoor photos for us, thank you Florida weather (except for perhaps the random days it freezes again).

Make sure to share your spring photos when you get some 

He really is rounding out well, I'm so proud of the little poopy bugger.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

More Clark! Some new, some old.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

the one where he is sniffing in the grass is sooooooo Cute!!!  I can see a bit of blue in his eyes, wow he must :shock: (like that smiley) He's like "what is this smell, so strange, must investigate. Sniff more! >Squee!< :mrgreen:


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh he is so cute. You take great pictures. I love his bath.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Clark is super dippy and his face does weird things :lol: He is amusing.

I want to see a scientific diagram of a hedgehog eye.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry, one more :lol: from five minutes ago, after nail-clipping for both him and Quinnlee. They hate it so much.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I want to steal your baby. She/he is beautiful. Mine is crawling inside my bathrobe sleeve right now. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Clark is definitely one in a zillion! I especially like the outdoor photo where he is running down the incline and the indoor photo where he is peeking over the container. And those ears!!!!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Boop!


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Just came across all of your photos. How adorable!!! Beautiful babies you got. Keep the pics coming!! I smiled non-stop looking at them all


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

SouthernSweet said:


> More Clark! Some new, some old.


Southernsweet - that is just so adorable...those ears!!!


----------



## 1Rayne (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow amazing photos its hard to pick which one i like best


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Got a new camera since my old one broke, here's some acceptable stuff 














































Bath photos! He's absolutely seething in these. The first two depict his transition from tolerance to "done with this!!!"




























Clark is an especially greasy hedgehog for some reason (I mean he feels oily and his bedding gets greasy often) so he needed an extra bedding set. I wanted pink, so he got pink  *cackle*


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

oh my... the one of him inside and in front of the wheel! I just fainted from all the cuteness!! And the "WAAAAAAAAAH" pic trying to get out of the bath, haha Such a character!!! :lol:


----------



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

I love how big his feet are in comparison to his body size!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha, I love that first bath photo! You can actually see him trying to shoot daggers at you. And I love Quinlee's perfect pink nose


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

oh my goshhh i just cant get over clark's earssss! i would just nonstop kiss them. And quinnlee's nose is so adorable


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Jaiya said:


> I love how big his feet are in comparison to his body size!


Ha ha ha, I wonder if the same principle applies (like dogs ) he does look like he is going to grow into those big feet.


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

Very cute! I just want to hug her! Hahaha  I had an interesting experience last night putting Bruno to bed. He was being especially cute and I wanted to say goodnight, so I kissed him on the head.. right as he puffed up. Needless to say my lips were regretting that one for a while. Haha! :lol:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

amylynnbales said:


> Very cute! I just want to hug her! Hahaha  I had an interesting experience last night putting Bruno to bed. He was being especially cute and I wanted to say goodnight, so I kissed him on the head.. right as he puffed up. Needless to say my lips were regretting that one for a while. Haha! :lol:


ouch! I feel this must be something all hedgehog owners go through XD like initiation or something.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

My adorable goober, anointing with whatever flavor is on my fingers, upside-down between the couch cushions.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Aaaw so stinkin cute!!! His color is just beautiful <3


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Awe, they're just precious!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that first pic of her anointing with her tooshie in the air is too cute!


----------

